
Show HN: Linux Diagnostic Tool - abhiyerra
https://www.acksin.com/strum/
======
iamtew
As ibizaman wrote, that JSON output is not appropriate for human consumption.

I don't think the issue is having a dump of everything at a moment from /proc
is that useful, since it gives you a "snapshot" of what happened when you
collected the info.

What probably would be better is to take the advice and tools mentioned by
Netflix in their Linux Performance Analysis in 60 seconds[0] and make some
generic script to just kick it all off in a screen or tmux to give a quick
overview for the admin.

I've been thinking about doing this myself for a while, but haven't gotten
around to it.

[0] [http://techblog.netflix.com/2015/11/linux-performance-
analys...](http://techblog.netflix.com/2015/11/linux-performance-analysis-
in-60s.html)

------
ibizaman
Although it's great to have everything gathered in one place (and what's
everything, eh?), the json output is clearly not human readable. A 3am
debugging will be difficult with that. A curse interface is a requirement
IMHO.

